# Thomas - the first 6 months (pic heavy)



## jo-pop

Hi
I just thought I'd give a little update of Thomas and some pics to show you how he's progressing. I am loving seeing how he is developing in terms of his build and colouring but most importantly his fabulous character. He is the perfect addition to our family!
Sorry in advance for the photo overload.

*NOW UP UNTIL 12 MONTHS - updates added*

*As a tiny baby*









*A little bit olderB]









3 months old









4 months old









5 months old - his first show









another photo at his first show









Shattered, the day after the show









6 months old









6 months old - handsome chap?









8 months old









8 months old
http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/jo-pop-albums-thomas-picture54895-8-months-old.jpg

8 months old









9 months old







*


----------



## Superash

He really is a stunning little fella !!!:001_wub::001_wub::wink5::wink5:


----------



## MoggyBaby

He is so beautiful JP - you have every right to be SO proud of him!!!!

Just one gorgeous little man!!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## LDK1

I've seen it before, but I do _*love*_ that pic of him on his back :001_wub:


----------



## jo-pop

Thanks guys.... just a bit of shameless showing him off. He's coming on so well. I noticed last night how even thought his coat is very light cream (nearly white) it actually shines!! :thumbup:

Look how much his mask has changed in the month since his show!


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC

AWW can I have him pweeeezzzzeeee??? lol


----------



## PetloverJo

He's gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Biawhiska

awww love him


----------



## JordanRose

What a beautiful boy! :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour

just beautiful


----------



## coral.

Lovely photos, so nice to see how hes progressed!
hes a very handsome man


----------



## Cats cats cats

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Ingrid25

He is so handsome!


----------



## Taylorbaby

gorgeous boy!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## jo-pop

EDITED: to add 3 more new pics.


----------



## Jugsmalone

He' so cute. I want him. Beautiful kitty.  :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## jo-pop

> =Jugsmalone;1061952807]He' so cute. I want him. Beautiful kitty.  :001_wub::001_wub:


Looks are deceptive. He's a little monkey :biggrin5:
Coming to Manchester to show on 1st September so maybe see you there and you can have a snuggle


----------



## doclubz

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Stunning!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Don't know how I missed these pictures of the gorgeous boy  
He is growing up to be a little stunner :001_wub:


----------



## harrys_mum

amazing little fella, and they grow up so quick.
michelle x


----------



## BespokePetSupplies

It's so cool watching animals grow and how much they change


----------



## RabbitMonster

His colours are coming out beautifully, he's a real stunner!


----------



## jo-pop

Thank you, he thinks so too


----------



## MollyMilo

He really is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## MoggyBaby

He is just FAR too yummy JP.......!!! Quite delicious. :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## jo-pop

He smells good too!


----------



## sarahecp

Thomas is gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1:

It's lovely to see him develop and progress as he gets older 

Lovely photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## Fate Foretold

Aww, what a gorgeous and adorable fella! That "day after the show" one made me LOL.


----------



## jo-pop

Fate Foretold said:


> Aww, what a gorgeous and adorable fella! That "day after the show" one made me LOL.


Ha ha yes, I was surprised considering he snoozed a lot of the show day too!


----------



## colliemerles

_really enjoyed the pics. what a lovely boy._


----------



## Addychu

OMG. How cute, i love him!


----------



## jo-pop

At 12 months old
Gaining his first GCCF title at only his 3rd ever adult show.


----------



## monkeymummy32

He's such a big handsome teddy bear! I love the colourpoint BSH's. Were you at the Swindon Cat Show back in July by any chance? At the time we were thinking of adding a chocolate cp to keep our BSH silver tabby company and we actually chatted to the owner of a lovely young cp BSH there. As it turned out, we fell in love with the Maine Coons and we're now eagerly awaiting the 14th Sept when we can bring him home! xx


----------



## jo-pop

Bumping this up for those who asked.
I'll do another thread as this one only goes up to 12 months


----------



## ForestWomble

He is one handsome kitty.
I'm sorry if you did mention it but what breed is he?

At a guess I would of said Siamese but then he looks lighter then the Siamese I had as a child.


----------



## catgeoffrey

He is a stunning boy! :001_tt1:


----------



## Cookieandme

Animallover26 said:


> At a guess I would of said Siamese but then he looks lighter then the Siamese I had as a child.


Siamamese :yikes: Thomas cover your ears 

Blimey you had one heck of a Siamese if he was bigger than Thomas - Thomas is a lovely British Short Hair.


----------

